# NORTH VANCOUVER | 143 East 17th Street | 37m | 121ft | 13 fl | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A relatively significant purpose-built rental housing building has been proposed for a site just east of Loblaws City Market in Central Lonsdale in North Vancouver.
Local developer Anthem Properties Group has submitted a rezoning application to redevelop a lot approximately 46.500 sq. ft. in size at 143 East 17th Avenue and 1600-1640 Eastern Avenue. The northernmost portion of the site will be redeveloped into a tower, while the southernmost section is intended to be an 18,600-sq-ft public park.








































https://dailyhive.com/vancouver/143-east-17th-street-north-vancouver-lonsdale?auto=true


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^









































https://dailyhive.com/vancouver/143-east-17th-street-north-vancouver-lonsdale?auto=true


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7656 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7657 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7658 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7660 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7666 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7667 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7668 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9634 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9637 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9638 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9639 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9640 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9641 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0473 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0474 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0475 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0476 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0477 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0480 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0481 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0482 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

last set


----------

